# genetics



## racer57 (Oct 1, 2005)

im looking for a easy to read////and understand book on pigeon genetics,,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's not a book but a good place to start .. Frank Mosca seems to be a really nice man and willing to help others ..

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Genetic*

What about this interests you?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Joe quinns notebook If you can find it has a lot of details on breeding towards the different colors. . And several books offer a smal base on genatics. Try foys or such. Might even check you local libray.


----------

